# jumbo



## madman (Feb 8, 2008)

my newest dug jumbo, its a 10oz, got a place on the back for a lable, seems like every jumbo ive got, the elephant is somewhat different mike


----------



## madman (Feb 8, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jumbo   check it


----------



## madman (Feb 8, 2008)

jumbos ashes are in a jumbo jar nice mike


----------



## LC (Feb 9, 2008)

Check the slogans on the bottom of the jars as well, there are quite a few different ones. I am not sure off hand just how many different slogans ther are, I believe I had nine or ten different slogans at one point in time, whether that was all of them I cannot say.  I will let someone more knowledgable on that topic to make comment. I would like to see a book come out on the Frank Tea & Spice Co. of Cincinnati, and am honestly surprised that there has not been one published by someone over the years being there is such a great interest in the brand. I wish I had kept a record of all the ones I have sold over the years, as well as auctions with prices off eBay. A person would have a fairly good listing if he or she would do just that.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2008)

Tidbit here, trunk up is lucky, anything else is just an elephant.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Mike nice jar .The trunks diffrent on that uh. As you know Ive dug quit a few Jumbos .10 oz are not that common . I think there usely 3,7or16 oz jars with the 16s having the slogans and many of them don't have that ether. I have an odd ball down stairs some were seem he has a sailors hat on and its an odd size jar. Very cool jar mike . Thanks for showing us. Your stuff is allways so clean and shiney.I like. Good luck digging Mike.                    bill


----------



## madman (Feb 9, 2008)

hey bill, lets see them jumbos! hey lc this one says on the bottom write for jumbo peanut butter recipe,  also i agree theres needs to be a book, or some info, couldnt find much on the internet ..... mike


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Mike here ya go a line of Frank tea and spice co. jars and bottles .Have to look for that odd one .Not even sure if its a jumbo just know it got an elephant on it. I dont think I have a 10 oz jar .Lots of 3,7s and 1lb.


----------



## glass man (Feb 10, 2008)

The lids to these jars are harder to find than the jars and you have to be careful as they have been reproduced.THe lids are colorful. There is one large jar that is shaped some what like a fish bowl with a wire handel.When empty kids would use them to take their lunch to school. The elephant in the row of bottles is very desirable from what I know about them.


----------



## idigjars (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello Bill, great group shot of Jumbo's.  The elephant shaped is a tough one for sure and the toughest in green.  They are reproducing the green ones, don't know about the clear.  Very nice!  Thanks for sharing with us.     Paul


----------



## LC (Feb 10, 2008)

You are definitely right concerning reproduction lids, they do exist. I saw a lid that was listed as vintage go off on eBay not too long ago that went off for around $115.00. When I saw the lid, I thought to myself, WOW ! I never seen one like this, no wonder it brought such a good price. I just saw that same lid or one like it go off on ebay the other evening for I think $15.00. It was listed as a reproduction. The other one that was listed as vintage, I am pretty sure was a reproduction as well, and I am sure that who ever bought it was quite a bit more than just an unhappy camper once they found out what they actually bought. 

 Here are a few of the junkers I have, I have a good many more of them in the garage in a box. I got rid of quite a few of them not too long ago. Wish I had kept some of them now, had quite a few of them with labels.


----------



## glass man (Feb 11, 2008)

WOW! IWISH I HAD JUNKERS LIKE YOURS!


----------



## saphireblue (Feb 11, 2008)

Gotta love the jumbos.  I dug a few of em last year.


----------



## LC (Feb 11, 2008)

Most of these are pretty common Jamie, except maybe for the Frank's Dove mustard jar. I guess the elephant is a little hard to get as well, although I have seen several of them sell on ebay lately.


----------



## idigjars (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice jars Lou, is the elephant for sale?     Paul


----------



## LC (Feb 11, 2008)

I have no thoughts of letting it go at present Paul, although I have thought about letting all the Jumbo go, just have not convinced myself to so as of yet.
     As I stated earlier though, I have seen a few of them on eBay over the past months, you might be able to pick up one of them there.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice one Madman.  The elephant is cute!  I can't remember what they call those jars.  Got it!  Swanky swigs?  Anyone know what I'm talking about?  I used to collect them.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 11, 2008)

Google it bootle man.  If they were shoes, I'd still be collecting them!


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 11, 2008)

Now he tells me (rolling eyes)


----------



## LC (Feb 11, 2008)

Good evening Richard, I saw one go off on ebay the other evening for $145.00. I thought it was a bit under priced. I sure gave more than that for the one I have. Then too, *I am a maniac at times when I see something I want, especially if I have the money to throw away at the time I see it !*


----------

